# Couple Measurements For A Logan 200



## jtb51b (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a new to me Logan 200 that I intend to use in my home shop. I need a couple measurements in order to make a couple repair parts. First I would like to know the size and shape of the back gear pin, this is the pin located in the smallest of the 3 spindle pulleys, it is threaded 1/4-20 and has a pin shaped end. The other item is in the compound, it is the threaded end that the movement screw passed thru. This "bolt" has the indicator mark for the compound adjustment. I really just need to know the overall length from where the dial rest to where the compound  movement thread stop rest. I do NOT have the back gear pin, but I can take pics of the compound component I need the measurement for. 

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 5, 2017)

Part numbers might help.   

You can download a copy of the owners manual here:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/logan-model-200-201-210-211-metal-lathe-1947-pdf.2231/

I'm guessing the first part may be LA-193 

No clue on the second part.  

I don't have a 200 but I do have an 820.   Some parts are the same but there are multiple head stock designs and multiple compound designs so serial numbers make a difference.


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes I do have the manuals. Sorry I should have referenced the part numbers! You are correct the first part IS part LA-193, the second part is La-254 and is described as a "bushing".  My compound is VERY similar to LA-49-2 with the exception that my compound rest nut is drilled and tapped for a vertical threaded bolt rather than a horizontaly threaded socket head screw. Maybe I have a different compound than listed? Are threre and serial number references for these lathes that will tell what it came with? I am quite certain it is original, everything else is including the 3/8-1/2 open end wrench that came with it.

Jason


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 6, 2017)

jtb51b said:


> Are there and serial number references for these lathes that will tell what it came with?



Well sometimes...   The manual for the 820 says the LA-49-2 compound was used up to Serial Number 50843 (this detail seems to be missing from the 200 manual)  and the LA-49-4 was used for serial number 50843 and later.   The 200 manual shows the LA-49-2 with no mention of serial numbers and then shows the LA-49-5 and says for all 10"&11" lathes from serial number 71060.  

My lathe does have the LA-49-2 compound, I will try to get out and measure LA-254 sometime today.   I don't remember my lathe having LA-193 but it's been a few years since I had it apart so maybe it does.  If it does I will measure that also.  Expect a reply late this evening.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 6, 2017)

LA-193 Lock Screw:  3/8 long, unthreaded portion is 3/16 diameter X 1/8 long.

I'm not sure what measurement you need on the threaded bushing.  My Model 200 parts diagram calls it a an LA-254 'till S/N 50843 and LA-748 after.


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 6, 2017)

Awesome! I will turn down a long set screw now. My serial number is 25176 so that would be the correct number. The measurement I need is the OAL, from where the measuring dial meets up on the outside to where the stop made into shaft meets up on the inside. I will try to get a picture when I get back home.

Thank you for all the quick help!

Jason


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 6, 2017)

My LA-254 as measured with my cheap digital calipers:

overall length 0.990"
length of wider unthreaded section 0.395"
length of thread on narrow section 0.485"
diameter of threaded part 0.682
thread 16tpi
diameter of hole without bushing 0.500
internal diameter bushing should probably be 0.375 (mine is sloppy and needs to be replaced) 

As for LA193 mine is a 5/16" long nylon locking stainless set screw, probably not original.


----------



## Mister Ed (Jan 6, 2017)

I will say you probably have the older LA 49-2 compound.  Have to undo the nuts on each side to rotate it. The latter one had a set screw on each side.

I have the LA 49-2 ... but it is all together. Hopefully someone has a loose LA 254 laying around. If not, I can pull mine apart a little to get some measurements. But not until is warms up a bit ... its freaking cold up here right now (unheated shop, in the north).


Clueless had one ... great. I think we were typing at the same time.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 6, 2017)

It was a good excuse to take mine apart since I knew I needed to address some slop issues anyway.   I added some bronze bushings to my next McMaster order.  

Now my turn to ask a question, does LA-193 serve any purpose other than covering up the "OIL" hole?


----------



## Mister Ed (Jan 6, 2017)

CluelessNewB said:


> Now my turn to ask a question, does LA-193 serve any purpose other than covering up the "OIL" hole?


I'm not sure. I have never actually messed with or had the cone pulley off.


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 6, 2017)

THANK YOU! I will be making new bushings and working repairing all of my slop also.  I am certain that la-193 is simply a hole for the oil to go to the spindle for us of the back gears. Only reason for the screw is to keep the oil from slinging back out onto the leather belt.  I am amazed at the condition that this old lathe is in, I plan to use it to learn and then I will need to move on to a larger unit, with a QCGB and at least 1" thru the spindle as I intend to work a lot of gun barrels. 

Thank you again, this is a great site full of very nice and helpful people.

Jason


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 6, 2017)

I mis spoke! la-193 is the screw that locks the cone pulley to the shaft. the other set screw is the cover screw. it is labeled 0441


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 6, 2017)

jtb51b said:


> I mis spoke! la-193 is the screw that locks the cone pulley to the shaft. the other set screw is the cover screw. it is labeled 0441



I don't think so.  If the screw locked the cone pulley to the spindle shaft, back gears would not work.  The large bull gear is locked directly to the shaft and the "direct drive lock pin" connects the cone pulley to the bull gear when not using back gears.   The manual says "The three-step cone pulley and the cone pinion gear are fastened together rigidly and revolve freely on the spindle."   I have been using my lathe with the short set screw basically just plugging the hole (it isn't bottomed out) for years with no problems.  Maybe it is intended to hold the 0781 "oilless bearing" in place.  My 820 was made in 1945, it appears that LA-193 disappears in later versions sometime in 1946.


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 6, 2017)

On my unit la-193 holds the cone pulley to the gear that drives the back gears (left) this is part number la 119-1 when I said shaft this is what I meant, not the spindle shaft. This gear transfers the power thru the back gears and then back up to the bull gear. The cone pulleys are NOT directly connected to the spindle shaft, but the ARE directly connected to the left gear (la-119) provided la-193 is in place.


Jason


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 6, 2017)

Mister Ed, I do believe your on to something. My compound DOES adjust with nuts not screws.

Jason


----------



## Mister Ed (Jan 6, 2017)

Dang, I had to do some looking and thinking. And I miss spoke earlier, I have had the cone pulley off before ... I changed out the bull gear and switched over to a serpentine belt. Thinking back on that and refreshing my memory with the diagrams here is how I understand these parts to work.

The setscrew LA-193 locks the cone pulley to LA 119-1 Cone Pinion gear (gear to left of cone pulley). The pinion gear actually has a sleeve that slides into the cone pulley, and that is what the set screw is locking to. So yes that set screw  does have a purpose and it is not the "oil hole plug". 119-1 also has a sleeve bearing inside of it.

The other set screw, 0441 that is in the center pulley of the cone, is the "oil hole plug" (my pulley actually has "Oil" stamped there).  That hole is in an area of the cone that is between two sleeve bearings (793 I think) that ride on the spindle ... thus creating an oil pocket in that area. You can see this illustrated if you look at the older headstock LA 108-1. I am talking about the non shaded area in the center of the cone, around the spindle, and connected to the hole that 0441 screws into. I'm not sure if I have ever read just how much oil should be put in there. I remember years back I put in a bit (I used to be in the more is better camp) of light machine oil in there and replaced the plug. Well ... I do remember it did not take long and  I had oil all over the flat belt & pulleys. Did I put too much oil? Or are my bushings a little worn? Not sure, probably a little of both.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 7, 2017)

Ahh the plot thickens, I looked a little closer at the 200 manual vs the 800 manual and there are some subtle but significant differences in the headstocks.  What I thought was LA-193 is really 0441 and is in fact just an oil plug.  Although my serial number is below 32777 my cone pulley has only one threaded hole (marked OIL) on the smallest step of the pulley.  The diagram for the 800 series LA-27-1 headstock (which should match my serial number) shows two holes on the small step, one for LA-193 and one for 0441.  If I remember correctly (it's been a few years) the gear has two two large teeth that engage the pulley.

Later versions of the headstock LA-27-2 show only one hole but on the middle step of the pulley for 0441 screw, the last one LA-27-3 shows only one but it's not really clear which step it is on because it only shows the screw but not the hole.  

Bottom line is there are significant difference between the 200 and 800 series headstocks although superficially they are very similar.


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 8, 2017)

Well I now have most everthing tightened up as well as possible for now, new belts ETC and am working on mounting it to the floor. I just discovered I am missing the 24 tooth change gear. I do have 2 72 tooth gears for some reason. Is there a source other than EBAY and new? None currently on Ebay and new is quite pricey!  I am going to be ordering a quick change tool post setup for it, I have a lot of larger tooling available to me but no way to use it with the lantern mount. Any suggestions before I buy an ebay model?

Jason


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a Shars wedge AXA that has worked out ok for me.   You will need to modify the "T" nut to fit your compound.  (I believe someone on ePay sells pre-modified T nuts if you don't have access to a mill or milling attachment.)    Shars sells as "discount_machine" on Ebay and sometimes the stuff on Ebay is significantly cheaper than they have on their web site.


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you for the info, I looked them up they have a pretty good price on those units. I have a bridgeport mill at work that I can get the t nut machined with.  

Jason


----------



## Mister Ed (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a couple extra gears, but am not sure if one is a 24t. Give me a couple days (for it to warm up) and I will look.
I have a Chicom tool post, I forget from whom ... it works fine. I think the best price on extra tool holders is CDCO. I think they are $10 or so.


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you sir! I look forward to hearing what you discover. 

Jason


----------



## Mister Ed (Jan 9, 2017)

jtb51b said:


> Thank you sir! I look forward to hearing what you discover.
> 
> Jason


Sorry Jason, no 24T. I have a 40, 72 and a 50 something that are extra.


----------



## jtb51b (Jan 9, 2017)

Well darn. I will keep looking, eventually I will come across one.  Thank you for checking!

Jason


----------

